# Glacier NP



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

I am heading out to Glacier next week. Does anyone have any suggestions for good road rides out there?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I drove them and did not bicycle them, but it struck me that US 2 from Cut Bank to Browning and US 89 from Browning to Babb and then to Many Glaciers (both east of the Park) would be fine bicycling routes. Plenty of rolling hills. Not much traffic, and the local Blackfeet who do drive the route never seem to be in any sort of rush. 

Of course, I did see a bicycle or two on Going to the Sun, but bicycles are restricted to morning and afternoon hours, and it strikes me as a true Category 1 or Hors Category slog-fest.


----------



## eye3md (Jun 10, 2007)

coinstar2k said:


> I am heading out to Glacier next week. Does anyone have any suggestions for good road rides out there?



I rode on the east side of Glacier just two weeks ago. The Many Glacier, Babb, and St Mary's areas were extremely windy. It was a persistent wind and made much of the riding miserable. On the east side, Going to the Sun Road is only open to a little ways past the Jackson Glacier overlook. Some hills but the worst part was the constant wind. It just blew so hard the entire time. Every time I rode. The restrictions about being on Going to the Sun road do not apply on the east side but are in effect for the west side up to Logans Pass. The west side was MUCH less windy but also more hilly. On the west side, you can ride Going to the Sun road to within a mile of Logans Pass. Apparently, the rest will open in July. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

eye3md said:


> I rode on the east side of Glacier just two weeks ago. The Many Glacier, Babb, and St Mary's areas were extremely windy. It was a persistent wind and made much of the riding miserable. On the east side, Going to the Sun Road is only open to a little ways past the Jackson Glacier overlook. Some hills but the worst part was the constant wind. It just blew so hard the entire time. Every time I rode. The restrictions about being on Going to the Sun road do not apply on the east side but are in effect for the west side up to Logans Pass. The west side was MUCH less windy but also more hilly. On the west side, you can ride Going to the Sun road to within a mile of Logans Pass. Apparently, the rest will open in July. Good luck and have fun.


I gotta agree with eye on the wind. Most of eastern MT is usually windy. If you want to ride, you just have to deal with it. Accept it. However, there ARE some really beautiful rides on the eastern side of Glacier NP, especially the above mentioned areas. Many Glacier is out of this world.

Good luck.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Gearing for Glacier??*



johngfoster said:


> I gotta agree with eye on the wind. Most of eastern MT is usually windy. If you want to ride, you just have to deal with it. Accept it. However, there ARE some really beautiful rides on the eastern side of Glacier NP, especially the above mentioned areas. Many Glacier is out of this world.
> 
> Good luck.


I'm heading to Glacier next month for a charity ride. I'm a flatlander in N. KY with lots of hills (1-2 miles) no altitude (maybe 5000ft gained on a century) who uses a 13/26 on a hilly ride. Should I go for my 13/29 ? I've used my 13/29 on trips to Colorado.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

what charity ride is it? Does it go up Going to the Sun Road? If it does, you need 13/29 or a compact. If it doesn't it is pretty flat.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Jdrf*



coinstar2k said:


> what charity ride is it? Does it go up Going to the Sun Road? If it does, you need 13/29 or a compact. If it doesn't it is pretty flat.


I'm pretty sure we are riding the Going to the Sun Road. 

My nephew (and godson) has Juvenile Diabetes. I got involved a few years ago with fundraising and now I'm Chairman of the local "rides and activities" JDRF board (yup...missed a meeting and got elected chairman) . If I raise $4000, I get to go on a three day trip to Glacier to do a 100 mile ride for JDRF. So far I've raised about $3000. I have no doubt that I'll raise the remaining $1000.

Check out my link on my signature.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

I have ridden Going to the Sun twice in the last month. It is very steep. Beyond category climb in pro-cycling terms. Bring your climbing gears. It is about 18 miles of flat followed by 12 miles of straight up to the sky.

Here is a description of the ride on Bicycling.com. It has a few pictures.

http://bicycling.allsportgps.com/Data/ActivityDisplay.aspx?tripId=81625


----------



## grandis1988 (Jul 30, 2007)

seeley swan area south of kallispell is very beautiful but i don't know about the shoulder situation. -Hwy 83


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Going to the Sun Road*

Here is a link to a map and profile of the ride:

http://www.routeslip.com/routes/18183

According to this the steep part rises 3,000 feet in ten miles - a grade of +/- 5.6%. Also the total vertical is only about 3,500 feet. This should be easy.

The road is only open in the morning also I heard that there is construction this summer.


----------

